# Typical Cost Per Head to Graze?



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

What would the typical cost in your area be to graze cattle?

I am asking because a friend of mine is receiving $20 per head per month per grown cow. The cows are bred with no calves.

The cattle owner feeds hay and supplies minerals.

Just curious.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Around here it usually starts at $1/head / pair and goes up from there depending if its supervised pasture or not. It can be lower or higher depending on what one finds. The last pasture I rented I was paying $0.60/day/pair.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> What would the typical cost in your area be to graze cattle?
> I am asking because a friend of mine is receiving $20 per head per month per grown cow. The cows are bred with no calves.
> The cattle owner feeds hay and supplies minerals.
> Just curious.


If guy is paying for grazing why does he have to feed hay? Not quite understanding situation.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> If guy is paying for grazing why does he have to feed hay? Not quite understanding situation.


It is winter. They can probably graze 265 days a year. Need to be fed unless they drilled ryegrass.

The $20 per hear per month is for the use of the pasture.


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

If you convert that over to a by acre yearly rent it sounds really high to me, especially for this area. $20 month x 12 moths =240 a year and we use 3 acres per cow so that's $80 an acre rent. I would think for that price they should supply the hay and watch them too.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

We run one unit per acre here on established pasture.

I am thinking $20 per acre is still on the high side. I am wondering how the cattle owner is making money.

The cows on the place look like wet bag cows and would be 4 or 5 months bred. I wonder if he is going to sell them as heavy bred cows or let them calve and sell as pairs?


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

At one acre per cow that would be $240 per acre rent over a year if he is charging $20 per head a month?


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Lewis Ranch said:


> At one acre per cow that would be $240 per acre rent over a year if he is charging $20 per head a month?


Yes, $20 per head per month.


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

Pasture prices vary greatly across the nation. In my area $20/month/pair for just pasture would be really cheap rent. Around here pasture rent runs from $60-$70/month per pair for 5 months of full care, drys would of course be charged less, usually $10-$15/head/month less. Stocking rates can vary from 1.5 acres to 8 acres per pair. Grazing season usually runs from May 1 to Oct 1, or May 15 to Oct 15. Cow owner supplies all salt, mineral, and vet expense. Hay should not need to be fed during this 5 month period, but is to often done because of overstocking, and is almost always at the cow owners expense. Most pro-rate it out by the day, to take into account if they leave early due to drought, or stay longer due to a really good year.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

We pay 20 something an acre a year we fix fence owner bush hogs it and we are responsible for the animals. Can't feed em hay for that. These are growing dairy heifers of course


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

We pasture dry cows for $1/day/hd. We take care of fences and watch the cattle our selves. Mel


----------



## Brian8 (Dec 8, 2014)

Here in MT the BLM just raised there prices to $1.69 per head. I couldn't imagine paying $20 head


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Brian8 said:


> Here in MT the BLM just raised there prices to $1.69 per head. I couldn't imagine paying $20 head


How often?


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I found out a couple of weeks ago that I have been grazing a neighbor's cattle for free on a leased field. Had about 15 acres of bottom land in stock piled fescue and it is eaten to the nub.

Hard to keep them out once they started. I believe I have it under control now.

Would not hurt as bad if I had not planned on moving some cows there if the hay supply got short.


----------



## BrangusFeeder (Jan 29, 2015)

Sounds like you ought to keep the cow until it gives your grass back.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

BrangusFeeder said:


> Sounds like you ought to keep the cow until it gives your grass back.


Small community here. I have more cows than they do and if I took any action it would be seen as greedy on my part.

I do wish I had the grass. We will run out of hay this week and winter is dragging on. I have 2 friends and both said I could get hay from them, that we would all run out together when it was gone.

We may have found some hay to buy from the next state over.


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

Tim/South said:


> I found out a couple of weeks ago that I have been grazing a neighbor's cattle for free on a leased field. Had about 15 acres of bottom land in stock piled fescue and it is eaten to the nub.
> 
> Hard to keep them out once they started. I believe I have it under control now.
> 
> Would not hurt as bad if I had not planned on moving some cows there if the hay supply got short.


By not controlling his cattle he stole feed from you, the same as if hr drove on your place and took bales without your permission, and without paying. Go talk to him, and show him on paper what that grazing was worth and what it is going to cost you to buy hay to replace it. Be sure to include the cost of transporting and feeding the hay. If he is any kind of decent guy and good neighbor, he will instantly whip out his checkbook. If not send him a bill, and do whtever you have to collect it.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I have been getting $1 per head per day for my pasture for the last 5 years. That's why I stopped raising yearlings because I had no risk at that price and made more renting than raising. This is in ND. I would expect your neighbor to supplement the hay it takes to feed your cattle until greenup. It was very irresponsible of him to do what he did. You know that if he was any kind of cattleman at all, he knew where his cattle were at. Mike


----------



## BrangusFeeder (Jan 29, 2015)

That's a tough situation. Being neighborly to the uncaring.

A few weeks ago I had an estray HUGE bull come over and go through 4 of my fences and fought with my bull pretty bad. I had my helper come over and we got it pinned up. I spent all day tracking down the owners. Then they didn't want to come get it on a Sunday. I was on my way back to the city and so they agreed and sent a son to fetch it. I helped them load it. They did not say thanks or offer to come fix my fences. I had just had my hand fix all those fences and he had to redo it.

I called my TSCRA ranger for future advice and he said I should have called the sheriff. Individuals can't set a price and force it to be paid. That seems awfully harsh to call the law. I probably would have not gotten upset if they had thanked me and went on about how impressive it was that I handled that bull. But with basically just providing my services for free and out a few hundred in fences and helper's pay in the process, not to mention my bull's wounded pride, was a bit tee'd off! Of course, someday mine will get out and I hope someone is just as courteous.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Rest assured they won't be. I think we all have or had neighbor issues at some point. I hope he does the right thing and pays you what its worth. He should have already offered something.


----------



## prairie (Jun 20, 2008)

BrangusFeeder said:


> ...Of course, someday mine will get out and I hope someone is just as courteous.


We all are going to have cattle get out at some time, but anyone with any sense of common courtesy would have asked if they owed you anything for your time and damages. I would have probably handled it the same as you, just grin and wave them goodbye this time.


----------

